# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Racizmi

## Tironse_Girl_69

Mund te jet hapur kjo teme me kte pyetje perpara nuk e di, sepse jam anetare e re dhe gjithashtu ka te rinj, dhe do ket komente te reja. Me sa kam ven re shumica e prinderve tan i urrejne zezaket. Dhe e kuptoj pse se ashtu jan rritur. Brezi jon i ri pak a shume ka pare boten dhe e shef ndryshimin, dhe se te gjithe kemi te njejtat te drejta, dhe se jemi te gjithe njerez dhe ska rendesi ngjyra.Por ka dhe te tjere qe mendojn ndryshe dhe jan raciste.Pyetja ime eshte pse brezi i ri i gjykojne kaq shume keto vajzat shqiptare qe dalin me zezaket?? Duke i quajtur me emra.. Mendoni se do ishte e drejte sikur dikush te fuste hundet te jeta juaj dhe te te gjykoj se me ke del ti, e shume te tjera

PS: ska te bej asgje me mua personalisht thjesht doja mendime te shqiptarve tjere

----------


## s0ni

Tironse une jam nje nga ata qe i gjykon dhe kam me vite ne USA.  Gjykoj sepse zezaket ne pergjithesi nuk kane ate kulturen e duhur (edukaten), besoj se e kupton vete per c'fare kulture flas.

Te gjithe duam nje jete sa me te mire per veten tone, tani pse duhet te ulemi ne nivelin e tyre nese e kerkojme kete jete te mire? Nivelin e tyre domethene, ne traditat dhe kulturen e zezakve qe eshte pertoke ne krahasim me te Shqiptarve.  E ke lexuar librin the The Bluest Eye  nga Toni Morrison? Nese jo lexoje dhe do e kuptosh me mire.  Ose ose shiko e degjo tekstet e kengeve Rap, aty duket dhe me paster sa e edukur eshte kjo rrace ne pergjithesi.

Prandaj i gjykoj Shqiptaret qe shkojne me zezake (ketu ku jam une s'ka bere vaki) sepse nuk i therrasin mire mendjes. Kur te gjithe kerkojme nje jete sa me te mire si munden ata te ulin veten e tyre?

----------


## Chingy

> Tironse une jam nje nga ata qe i gjykon dhe kam me vite ne USA.  Gjykoj sepse zezaket ne pergjithesi nuk kane ate kulturen e duhur (edukaten), besoj se e kupton vete per c'fare kulture flas.
> 
> Te gjithe duam nje jete sa me te mire per veten tone, tani pse duhet te ulemi ne nivelin e tyre nese e kerkojme kete jete te mire? Nivelin e tyre domethene, ne traditat dhe kulturen e zezakve qe eshte pertoke ne krahasim me te Shqiptarve.  E ke lexuar librin the The Bluest Eye  nga Toni Morrison? Nese jo lexoje dhe do e kuptosh me mire.  Ose ose shiko e degjo tekstet e kengeve Rap, aty duket dhe me paster sa e edukur eshte kjo rrace ne pergjithesi.
> 
> Prandaj i gjykoj Shqiptaret qe shkojne me zezake (ketu ku jam une s'ka bere vaki) sepse nuk i therrasin mire mendjes. Kur te gjithe kerkojme nje jete sa me te mire si munden ata te ulin veten e tyre?


Nuk jam dakort me ty soni.Nuk ekziston popull i edukuar apo i kulturuar por njeri i edukuar dhe i kulturuar.Mos harro qe shqiptaret ne cdo tre fjale dy i kane te "pista".

Gjithashtu tironse mendoj qe shumicen e rasteve nuk hyn racizmi po xhelozia dhe krenaria verber qe na karakterizon neve si popull.Kshtu qe kur nje shqiptar/e shoqerohet me nje zezak perdorim justifikimin e racizmit dhe te pisllekut ose kur del me nje te bardhe te huaj themi qe e bon per leke apo ku di une per cfare tjeter.Ne nuk mund ta konceptojme qe nje shqiptar/e mund te bie ne dashuri apo te pelqeje nje person te nje popullsie tjeter pasi mendojme qe jemi ne te paret dhe kemi precedencen.Kjo gje eshte shume e dukshme te meshkujt shqiptare.

----------


## R2T

Kjo tema e racizmit eshte bere si mjekra e Nanos, s'mbeti vend pa e diskutuar. Po e le menjane per tani por mu duk interesant kjo situata e femres Shqiptare me Zezake. Njeriu e zgjedh partnerin te barabarte ose me te mire se vetja. Me sa duket keto lloj plehrash jane te te njejtit rang me jevgjit. Sic eshte thene dhe me pare, Jevgu si Shqiptar si Amerikan, jevg mbetet.... dhe do e nxjeri karakterin jevg diku.

----------


## good devil

ne nje emision, nanoja duke bera shaka tha : the best golfer in the world is a nigger.

----------


## PINK

> . Njeriu e zgjedh partnerin te barabarte ose me te mire se vetja. Me sa duket keto lloj plehrash jane te te njejtit rang me jevgjit. .



Shume dakort me ty R2T ...  :buzeqeshje: 

Mendimi im personal kur shoh nje vajze shqiptare te shoqeruar me nje te zi  ( te dashuruar )....???

Ska me keq ... Turp 
ne qafe pacin veten k'to pilivisa qe marrin jeten e tyre ne qafe ...

----------


## good devil

nqs do te jesh rraciste --

eshte mir kur puthen se ijevgjit i kan buzet te trasha. 

oh dhe esh moda tashi te kesh partner ijevg se dinit ju ?

----------


## s0ni

Chingy si nuk ekziston populli i kulturuar? Kultura dhe traditat e Shqiptarve jane shume me ndryshe nga ato te zezakve (meqe po flasim per to). Ne dijme si ti bejme respektin njeri-tjetrin, kur hyn mysafiri ne shtepine e nje Shqiptari  kurre nuk ndihesh i vetmuar sepse te gjithe pjestaret e familjes te pershendesin, e jo si ketu ku nuk ta varin hic. Kjo eshte nje nga shume te mirat qe ka populli jone si edukate.  
"Shqiptaret ne c'do tre fjale i ka dy te pista"--- Nuk ka me shume sesa Zezaket, Amerikanet, Anglezet etj. si c'do popull tjeter.  
Mendoj qe ne si popull kemi me shume te mira sesa te keqija, dhe pse sharja eshte dicka e keqe, duket e shenjte perpara pislleqeve qe bejne zezaket dhe amerikanet. (hera e pare ne jeten time qe kam degjuar per abuzime seksuale ndaj femijve ka qene ketu ne amerike).

*"Gjithashtu tironse mendoj qe shumicen e rasteve nuk hyn racizmi po xhelozia dhe krenaria verber qe na karakterizon neve si popull"*
E di qe s'ma drejtove mua kete fjali dhe shpresoj qe s'do te ngeli hatri nese i kthej pergjigje.  
Krenarine per vendin tim e kam dhe do ta kem sa te rroj, por kjo krenari nuk eshte fare e verber. Kete krenari e kam te bazuar nga c'fare kam perjetuar. Kam krenari, gezim, lumturi qe pupulli im ka tradita te mrekullueshme, dhe keto tradita per mua jane 100 here me te mira sesa te zezakve. Prandaj si c'do njeri ne bote do shkoj mbas te mires dhe jo te rreshkas poshte te keqes. 

*Sic e tha R2T "Njeriu e zgjedh partnerin te barabarte ose me te mire se vetja"*
Zezaket nuk e kane ate kulture qe te jene te barabarte me tonen prandaj dhe gjykoj Shqiptare qe shkojne me zezake.

----------


## [xeni]

> Chingy si nuk ekziston populli i kulturuar? Kultura dhe traditat e Shqiptarve jane shume me ndryshe nga ato te zezakve (meqe po flasim per to). Ne dijme si ti bejme respektin njeri-tjetrin, kur hyn mysafiri ne shtepine e nje Shqiptari  kurre nuk ndihesh i vetmuar sepse te gjithe pjestaret e familjes te pershendesin, e jo si ketu ku nuk ta varin hic. Kjo eshte nje nga shume te mirat qe ka populli jone si edukate.  
> "Shqiptaret ne c'do tre fjale i ka dy te pista"--- Nuk ka me shume sesa Zezaket, Amerikanet, Anglezet etj. si c'do popull tjeter.  
> Mendoj qe ne si popull kemi me shume te mira sesa te keqija, dhe pse sharja eshte dicka e keqe, duket e shenjte perpara pislleqeve qe bejne zezaket dhe amerikanet. (hera e pare ne jeten time qe kam degjuar per abuzime seksuale ndaj femijve ka qene ketu ne amerike).
> 
> *"Gjithashtu tironse mendoj qe shumicen e rasteve nuk hyn racizmi po xhelozia dhe krenaria verber qe na karakterizon neve si popull"*
> E di qe s'ma drejtove mua kete fjali dhe shpresoj qe s'do te ngeli hatri nese i kthej pergjigje.  
> Krenarine per vendin tim e kam dhe do ta kem sa te rroj, por kjo krenari nuk eshte fare e verber. Kete krenari e kam te bazuar nga c'fare kam perjetuar. Kam krenari, gezim, lumturi qe pupulli im ka tradita te mrekullueshme, dhe keto tradita per mua jane 100 here me te mira sesa te zezakve. Prandaj si c'do njeri ne bote do shkoj mbas te mires dhe jo te rreshkas poshte te keqes. 
> 
> *Sic e tha R2T "Njeriu e zgjedh partnerin te barabarte ose me te mire se vetja"*
> Zezaket nuk e kane ate kulture qe te jene te barabarte me tonen prandaj dhe gjykoj Shqiptare qe shkojne me zezake.


Vallahi mu s'me terheqin hiç gocat zezake... :ngerdheshje: 

Po kjo s'do te thote qe une t'i urrej zezaket, ose te them se jam me lart se ata. Une jam ai qe jam o vlla, pse u dashka te krahasohem me tetjeret... 



> Zezaket nuk e kane ate kulture qe te jene te barabarte me tonen prandaj dhe gjykoj Shqiptare qe shkojne me zezake.


Ça eshte kjo? Ky eshte nje pergjithesim i kote. Ke shqiptar pa kulture, eshte krejt normale... ke edhe zezake qe jane njerez te mire, me kulture etj. 
Nuk eshte e thene qe nje gje qe s'e pelqen ta shash...


Paska goca qe u pelqen te shoqerohen me zezake. Kane arsyet e veta...Pse u dashka t'i gjykosh... Le te bejne çfare te duan...Nese ajo nuk te zgjedh ty dhe zgjedh nje zezak athere ajo mendon se ai eshte me i mire... Jo po une jam shqiptar.... kur ka gjithe shqiptar, pse shkon me zezak k...., thone.... Le te bejne ç'te done...


Dikush (komb, ngjyre etj) mund te te mos pelqeje por kjo nuk tregon se ti je me lart se ai, nuk te jhep te drejte ta shash.

Rracizmi s'eshte gje me vlere.

----------


## Chingy

> Ne dijme si ti bejme respektin njeri-tjetrin, kur hyn mysafiri ne shtepine e nje Shqiptari  kurre nuk ndihesh i vetmuar sepse te gjithe pjestaret e familjes te pershendesin, e jo si ketu ku nuk ta varin hic. Kjo eshte nje nga shume te mirat qe ka populli jone si edukate.  
> "Shqiptaret ne c'do tre fjale i ka dy te pista"--- Nuk ka me shume sesa Zezaket, Amerikanet, Anglezet etj. si c'do popull tjeter.  
> Mendoj qe ne si popull kemi me shume te mira sesa te keqija, dhe pse sharja eshte dicka e keqe, duket e shenjte perpara pislleqeve qe bejne zezaket dhe amerikanet. (hera e pare ne jeten time qe kam degjuar per abuzime seksuale ndaj femijve ka qene ketu ne amerike).
> 
> *"Gjithashtu tironse mendoj qe shumicen e rasteve nuk hyn racizmi po xhelozia dhe krenaria verber qe na karakterizon neve si popull"*
> E di qe s'ma drejtove mua kete fjali dhe shpresoj qe s'do te ngeli hatri nese i kthej pergjigje.  
> Krenarine per vendin tim e kam dhe do ta kem sa te rroj, por kjo krenari nuk eshte fare e verber. Kete krenari e kam te bazuar nga c'fare kam perjetuar. Kam krenari, gezim, lumturi qe pupulli im ka tradita te mrekullueshme, dhe keto tradita per mua jane 100 here me te mira sesa te zezakve. Prandaj si c'do njeri ne bote do shkoj mbas te mires dhe jo te rreshkas poshte te keqes. 
> 
> [


Jam plotesisht dakort me ty.Une nuk i mohova vlerat e shqiptarit dhe ato qe ke thane jane plotesisht te verteta dhe jane disa nga arsyet qe na bejne te ndjehemi krenar qe jemi shqiptar.I permena thjesht per te gjetur nje arsye,nuk i permena se mendoj se jane te keqija.Edhe une nuk e shof me sy te mire qe shqiptaret te dalin me zezake(dhe jo vetem me to) po thjesht per arsyen e krenarise time.Kshu qe ndoshta jam shprehur gabim me perpara  po nuk desha absolutisht te ulja vlerat tona dhe jam plotesisht dakort me ty per kto vlera.Me beso.Jam edhe une jashtezakonisht shume krenar qe jam shqiptar.
Megjithate ato qe shkruajta per njeri te kulturuar e jo popull te kulturuar jam bazuar per diskrimin qe na behet ketu ne Itali per te njejtat arsye qe ne e kemi ndaj zezake(pervec ngjyres kuptohet).Dhe nqs tani sikur eshte ulur nje cike kjo eshte sepse ato kane filluar te njohin njeriun perpara se ta paragjykojne.
Si perfundim qe ta mbyll me sa kam pa deri tani jashte shtetit:
S'ka si ne SHQIPTARET.  :buzeqeshje:  por Rracizmi s'eshte gje me vlere sic thote edhe Xeni.

----------


## Tironse_Girl_69

> Tironse une jam nje nga ata qe i gjykon dhe kam me vite ne USA.  Gjykoj sepse zezaket ne pergjithesi nuk kane ate kulturen e duhur (edukaten), besoj se e kupton vete per c'fare kulture flas.
> 
> Te gjithe duam nje jete sa me te mire per veten tone, tani pse duhet te ulemi ne nivelin e tyre nese e kerkojme kete jete te mire? Nivelin e tyre domethene, ne traditat dhe kulturen e zezakve qe eshte pertoke ne krahasim me te Shqiptarve.  E ke lexuar librin the The Bluest Eye  nga Toni Morrison? Nese jo lexoje dhe do e kuptosh me mire.  Ose ose shiko e degjo tekstet e kengeve Rap, aty duket dhe me paster sa e edukur eshte kjo rrace ne pergjithesi.
> 
> Prandaj i gjykoj Shqiptaret qe shkojne me zezake (ketu ku jam une s'ka bere vaki) sepse nuk i therrasin mire mendjes. Kur te gjithe kerkojme nje jete sa me te mire si munden ata te ulin veten e tyre?


Po mire ti flet sikur i ke njofur te gjithe zezaket ? jo te gjithe shqipot jane njesoj ca jane te keqinje disa te mire. E njejta gje me zezaket jo te gjithe jan njesoj prandaj nuk mendoj qe edukata e tyre ka te hyj ketu. E pastaj cte duhet ty ca bejne te tjeret shif jeten tende. Pse i gjykon kot me kot njerezit kur nuk i njef mire hee? Mendohu rrusho se jo te gjithe jemi njesoj.

----------


## Tironse_Girl_69

> Vallahi mu s'me terheqin hiç gocat zezake...
> 
> Po kjo s'do te thote qe une t'i urrej zezaket, ose te them se jam me lart se ata. Une jam ai qe jam o vlla, pse u dashka te krahasohem me tetjeret... 
> 
> Ça eshte kjo? Ky eshte nje pergjithesim i kote. Ke shqiptar pa kulture, eshte krejt normale... ke edhe zezake qe jane njerez te mire, me kulture etj. 
> Nuk eshte e thene qe nje gje qe s'e pelqen ta shash...
> 
> 
> Paska goca qe u pelqen te shoqerohen me zezake. Kane arsyet e veta...Pse u dashka t'i gjykosh... Le te bejne çfare te duan...Nese ajo nuk te zgjedh ty dhe zgjedh nje zezak athere ajo mendon se ai eshte me i mire... Jo po une jam shqiptar.... kur ka gjithe shqiptar, pse shkon me zezak k...., thone.... Le te bejne ç'te done...
> ...



Faleminderit shume kete doja te thoja dhe un, ketu doja te dilja dhe un dhe ti je i vetmi qe me kuptoj. Un se ul kurre veten para te tjereve po sdo te thote qe shqiperia eshte numer nje asnje vend nuk eshte perfekt. Dhe do vazhdoj te kembengul se nuk keni te drejte te futeni te jeta e te tjereve se me ke shoqerohen e me ke rrijne. zezaket jan zezak ka njerez te keqinj ka njerez te mire. Sa mir qe i degjoni kenget e tyre edhe flisni si zezaket ose me visheni si zezaket apo nuk quhen ato??? Vetem te gjykoni jeni pshhh......

----------


## [xeni]

> Faleminderit shume kete doja te thoja dhe un, ketu doja te dilja dhe un dhe ti je i vetmi qe me kuptoj. Un se ul kurre veten para te tjereve po sdo te thote qe shqiperia eshte numer nje asnje vend nuk eshte perfekt. Dhe do vazhdoj te kembengul se nuk keni te drejte te futeni te jeta e te tjereve se me ke shoqerohen e me ke rrijne. zezaket jan zezak ka njerez te keqinj ka njerez te mire. Sa mir qe i degjoni kenget e tyre edhe flisni si zezaket ose me visheni si zezaket apo nuk quhen ato??? Vetem te gjykoni jeni pshhh......


Te kuptoj se i kam jetu ca gjana... I kam pa si bajn si rracista do tipa ...

Shqiptaret deri dje laheshin me sapun 15 leksh. Dolen e pane pak boten, lane ca pjata greke, pastrun ca hale italiane e fillun me u ba rracista... Ngjoj shpesh neper shqiptar qe kur kalon ndonje zezak me bajne si me pa piku prej qielli. 

Tironse, une studioj ne Turqi. Ketu ka zezake plot, nga Afrika. Jane grupa te tane... njerez te kulturum, dine te flasin, te sillen... nje ndryshim kane: ngjyren e lekures... edhe ate e kane prej Zotit.  Ta gjykosh njeriun prej diçkaje qe se ka ne dore dhe te mburresh me diçka qe s'eshte merita jote eshte absurde....

----------


## Tironse_Girl_69

> Te kuptoj se i kam jetu ca gjana... I kam pa si bajn si rracista do tipa ...
> 
> Shqiptaret deri dje laheshin me sapun 15 leksh. Dolen e pane pak boten, lane ca pjata greke, pastrun ca hale italiane e fillun me u ba rracista... Ngjoj shpesh neper shqiptar qe kur kalon ndonje zezak me bajne si me pa piku prej qielli. 
> 
> Tironse, une studioj ne Turqi. Ketu ka zezake plot, nga Afrika. Jane grupa te tane... njerez te kulturum, dine te flasin, te sillen... nje ndryshim kane: ngjyren e lekures... edhe ate e kane prej Zotit.  Ta gjykosh njeriun prej diçkaje qe se ka ne dore dhe te mburresh me diçka qe s'eshte merita jote eshte absurde....


Po hajt pra disa persona nuk kuptoj e vejne dallime vetem se ato kan ngjyre tjeter. E pastaj qe thoni ju shqiptaret, po ato tonet qe i quani "jevgjte" dhe ato shqiptar jane dhe te njejten gjuhe qe flasim ne kan. Cdo te thoni per ato  hee??..

----------


## [xeni]

> o Xeno ca ti thush ksaj psh? Ca fjale kemi shpik per ket? lol


Nje lapsus nga nguti duhet te jete...



Ryder, sinqerisht ta them, kam njofte njerez te bardhe aq legena sa as m... s'ua jap, po t'ma kerkojne. Kam njofte edhe zezake qe kam pase kenaqesi me e ndrru i muhabet a me i pase shoke...Ti jeton ne Angli me sa kam kuptu. Edhe une kam nejte njefare kohe atje. Kam pa te bardhe, legena krejt, rob nga at qe duhet me perdore fjalor argo me i pershkru. Ne disa raste kam pa edhe se si kane ofendu shqiptaret. Po kam pa edhe zezak grupa taman. Kam njofte ca somalez p.sh. ishin rob zoti o vlla... 
Une s'po tham qe te bardhet jane te keqij, por edhe raste te tilla (te shumta) ka. 
D.m.th. per mu rendesi ka njeriu. 


Tashi vime ke shembujt qe ke dhane. Ça thone zezaket per kete? Une mbaj mend njehere ne nje film nje dialog kur nje zezake tha: "I bardhe, por qenka simpatik." D.m.th. ato idete qe zezaket jane inferiore nuk jane shume te sakta, nuk kane nje baze ne origjine. Pavaresisht se kontinenti ku jetojne zezaket me se shumti ka pase rrezikun me u shfrytezu prej te bardhve prape kjo nuk tregon qe ata jane ma poshte... edhe neve na kane shtype dikur e kemi qene poshte te tjereve... (na ka shtyp komunizmi p.sh.) 

Tek e fundit, Ryder, jena te tane njelloj. KEna ardhe ne kete bote pa na pyt se çar nghyre dum... Kena hap syte rreth e rrotull e kena pa do te zi e do te bardhe... Po te ishim dele do vraponim me vrap noshta kur te shohim naj dele te zeze tu menu se asht gja tjeter, por si njerez qe jemi evrasim menjen pak e masi e shohim qe edhe ajo e zeza eshte si ne, njeri, athere nuk ikim me vrap....


Me te mira.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Tironse, c'do njeri ka per te paragjykuar neqoftese ai/ajo nuk vepron si nje person. Per c'do gje gjykojm/paragjykojm...por me shume per dicka qe shumica nuk ka per te pranuar (pshm te kesh nje te dashur zezak...shumica do peshtiren me vajzen apo djalin, dhe kan per ta konsideruar si nje "femer/mashkull i ulet, etje). Do ishte mire mos te gjykonim, apo te mos fusnim hundet tek marrdheniet e te tjereve...por kjo gje ska per te ndryshuar.

Vete kam paragjykuar meshkujt/femrat e bardha qe shkojn me zezaket...dhe shpesh here mendoj cfare i terheq tek zezaket  :sarkastik:  (c'do njeri eshte i ndryshem dhe ka preferencat e tyre, dhe e di qe s'duhet te paragjykoj por sic thash kur sjam ne vendin e personit kam per te gjykuar )...

Jam raciste vetem per faktin qe sme duket e drejte nje lidhje romantike midis nje personit te bardhe me nje te zi. Gjithashtu kur zezaket te qepen dhe flirtojn duke menduar qe s'do kesh problem meqe vajzat e bardha amerikane se kane...per keto ceshtje jam raciste, sic jane edhe shumica e zezakve me te bardhet.

_gjithe secili, racen e vet - eshte motoja ime :P_


ps: Nuk mendoj se jemi superior nga zezaket dhe ata inferior nga ne...te tere jemi njesoj...dhe vec mund te tregojm respekt ndaj njeri tjetrit...vec kaq, jo marredhenie romantike :P

----------


## indrit gjoni

Un per vete sjam shum racist, kam shok marokin, zezak,jevgj italie,nuk i konsideroj rac inferiore, po sdo mè pelqente nje lidhje me e nje shqiptari/e, me nji zezak. 
jam racist vetem per faktin qè vajzat shqiptare jo çunat tè  lidhen me  njerèztè racave tè tjera qofshin kta zezak apo bardh.

----------


## StormAngel

Racizmi nuk është i lindur në njeri,ai mësohet.Dallimi racor është vetëm një pigment i imagjinatës njerëzore,pjesë e shoqërisë të cilën e kanë krijuar njerëz kundër apo për njerëz tjerë.
Ja edhe një thënië për racizmin që më pëlqen shumë-

"I got nothing against no Viet Cong.  No Vietnamese ever called me a nigger. (Une nuk kam asgje me luftetaret vietnamez. Asnjeri prej tyre nuk me ka quajtur 'neger') ~Muhammad Ali, 1967, kur refuzoi të luftoj në Vietnam"

----------


## StterollA

Leni mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me temen dhe respektoni mendimet e tjereve sado qe  keto te jene ne kontrast me  tuajin. Te gjithe replikat dhe ofendimet personale u levizen ne Kosh.

----------


## YaSmiN

Une jetoj ne nje vend edhe kam shume kohe ketu.E kam jetuar racizmin ndaj shqiperateve?Juve nuk mund ta imagjinoni dot se si mund te ndihesh kur ne shkolle nuk te flet njeri me goj sepse je SHQIPETARE.Kam jetuar ne nje vend me nje popullsi shume te vogel{ishull}as atje nuk donin shqipetaret se kisha nje pune shume te mire edhe te lart.Nuk mund ta imagjinoni thashethemet qe thonin vetem qe te me prishnin pune mua.Kam shume vjet ne kete vend edhe kur jam ne vend publik flas gjuhen greke sepse keshtu na mesuan nuk duhet te flasim shqipse jemi SHQIPETAR.Si mendoni juve qe ne ketu per keta jemi nje cop mish por ka shqipetar qe e kane fituar respektin se nuk jane te gjithe njesoj.Te gjithe gishtat sjane njesoj si thot populli.Me respekt

----------

